# Specialized Status



## m_aaguilarrr (May 8, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am new, I would like to please give your opinion about the bike that I bought, I am beginning to regret it so please give me an opinion. Model: status specialized 160









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------

